# CD Booting Issues with older systems



## Simba7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a couple systems that the FreeBSD CD constantly reboots on. I tried the DragonflyBSD CD and it boots just fine. It seems to be an issue with the BTX Loader.

Did something change in the BTX loader since the 4.x branch that makes it not like older systems?


----------



## dave (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but it has happened to me...  Are you trying boot DVDs in CD drives?


----------



## Simba7 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not "THAT" low on caffeine... yet..


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2011)

As far as I know the BTX loader hasn't changed in quite a while. Have you tried looking for a BIOS update? It might help.


----------



## Simba7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope. Not a single BIOS update for this system.

On a quick note, I fired up the DragonflyBSD disc then swapped discs during the boot menu and loaded the kernel from FreeBSD. It booted the kernel just fine without a panic so it has to be somewhere in the boot loader.

Is there any way to build a FreeBSD install disc with DragonflyBSD's boot loader?

BTW: This is on an old Digital PC 3000 with an AMD K6 233MHz Processor and 256MB of RAM.


----------



## rabfulton (Sep 2, 2011)

I used to have a floppy disc that booted cd's in troublesome old machines.


----------



## Simba7 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's definitely not the CD that's causing it to croak. I installed 8.2 using a different computer and putting the HDD back into the PC3000 and the kernel panics with the same issue.

I'll dig through the DFBSD and FBSD bootloaders and see what the issue is.


----------

